# Lizzy's new class...



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Around here, almost all group training classes are held in the evenings. This presents a problem for me, as I don't see well to drive at night, and it's getting dark earlier and earlier. So, I was particularly excited when a local agility/training club offered this class during the day -

*SPORTS PUPPY (NOT JUST FOR PUPPIES)

This class will cover play, motivation, and focus games, shaping and body awareness games, obstacle foundation games and handling foundation games*.

It's exactly the kind of class we needed. She has her CGC, and, I fully expect her to pass the pet therapy evaluation in January, and that's really as much interest in obedience as I have. But, I'm very interested in giving agility a try with her. Until now, I have been unable to find a class at a time I was able to attend. This one is perfectly suited for us. We're learning so much that will help us when we can finally participate in a beginning agility class. (And, this trainer has agreed to start a daytime beginning agility class soon!) We've had two classes so far, and Lizzy's having a ball! The trainer thinks Lizzy will excel in agility (the cynical side of me says that of course she would say that, she makes a living out of people like me paying for the classes, after all! But, the proud Mommy side of me says, I'm so glad you can recognize Lizzy's brilliance!  ), if I don't get in her way! I need to learn to be ALWAYS positive during agility, and I have a tendency to rein her in that I must learn to control. But, that's what we go to class for, isn't it?


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh that's so exciting!!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds fun ! I wish we had something like that around here.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yay! This class sounds like fun. I hope you both have a blast!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad you found this class - it sounds perfect.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I meant to ask this in the original post - has anyone ever seen a cavalier do agility? There's a darling little red Cav pup in this class, and his young person commented that he has so much energy she had to do something with him. He's still a puppy, so I can imagine that he's a little busy right now, but it got me to wondering if adult Cavs have ever successfully done agility. My (limited) experience with the breed would suggest otherwise.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

There is at least one CKCS in my club, she has I think her AD and JD.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniels do well in agility. They probably aren't quite as popular as border collies and Shetland Sheepdogs or even poodles, but I know several people with them who are serious participants in the sport.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you and Lizzy continue to have great fun with your class. Remember though that you need great obedience foundations for good agility. Near me a lot of people enter dogs in agility that have poor obedience skills and a general lack of impulse control. The dogs don't hold start line stays and often end up running amok out on courses. 

I have a friend who breeds CKCS specifically for performance homes. She mostly doesn't sell puppies to pet homes and at least wants even pet owners to get CGCs and to give something like rally a try for fun if not to enter. She produces lovely dogs and does agility, rally and obedience along with her teenage son who also runs a dog in all three of those sports. At local trials where the three of us are all entered we are each other's major "competition" for the most part.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Good to know that CKCS participate successfully in agility. I always thought of them as the ultimate "lap dog", and didn't think they would have the drive for agility - or any other dog sport, actually. Learn something new on PF everyday! 

(Catherine, I think I responded to your comment on this post on the clicker training thread! I read them when I wasn't signed in, and didn't re-read before responding!)


----------

